# Amplificador clase "D" TDA7498 comprado



## PATEDEFUA (Ene 14, 2017)

Hola!

Encargue desde china este hermoso amplificador 100+100 watt  CLASE D por dos mangos! (todavía no puedo creer que algo tan pequeño rinda tanto, claro entrega el 90% de su potencia a los parlantes y solo disipa el 10% en calor.  
VERLO AQUI.

Descriptions:
100%Brand New and High Quality
TDA7498 is a 100 w + 100 w class D audio amplifier.The IC chip adopts the single power supply, mainly used in home theater and active speakers.And naked cooling pad up TDA7498 adopted EPU hyper-threading encapsulation.
The input voltage: DC14-34 v
Output power:100W*2
Output resistance:4-8ohm
Line type: D types
Chip:TDA7498
Harmonic distortiono=1W/0.05%
Frequency response range:18-100KHZ
Switching frequency:360KHz
Signal to noise ratio:110db
Size:96*64*25mm
Main features:
Output power:100w+100w (VCC+32V,RL=4ohm,THD=10%
Wide:14-30v signal power supply
Level 4 gain optional21.6dB,27.6dB,31.1dB,33.1dB)
Using differential input to reduce common-mode noise significantly
Has the pattern of the fault and silent mode
With intelligent protection function
Have overheating protection function

Me gustaría que me recomendaran como hacer la fuente para que no tenga ningún ruido o interferencia.

Les cuento que tengo 50 capacitores de 1000uf x 63V para hacerle un hermoso filtrado .

Como quiero que rinda quiero que trabaje con +34VCC fuente simple con un trafo de 7 Amper para que esté sobrado de corriente.

Me faltaría definir que tensión debe entregar el trafo, según calcule con este post:

Va = (34 / 1,4142) + 1,4 = 25,44V

Es correcto este calculo?

Algun tip mas a tener en cuenta? 

Gracias!!!!

PD: Quizas es una burrada, pero si envuelvo el trafo con malla metalica (la de mosquiteros) y la mando a la masa de la fuente para que trabaje como jaula de faraday, seria correcto?

PD2: Le pondre un puente de diodos de 12 amperes, conviene puentearlo con  4 capacitores de 100nf?


----------



## Kebra (Ene 14, 2017)

PATEDEFUA dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Encargue desde china este hermoso amplificador 100+100 watt  CLASE D por dos mangos! (todavía no puedo creer que algo tan pequeño rinda tanto, claro entrega el 90% de su potencia a los parlantes y solo disipa el 10% en calor.
> 
> ...



Lee esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...dio-tabla-tension-vs-potencia-posible-135697/


Cuando algo es demasiado bueno para ser verdad... Es porque no lo es...


http://www.trevormarshall.com/class-d-tutorial/


Desde mi subjetivo punto de vista, la única razón para utilizar ese integrado sería el precio y un desinterés absoluto por la calidad de sonido. 10% de THD... Yo leo eso y no pierdo tiempo en leer mas nada sobre ese integrado. Yo, que soy un loco.

Si ya lo compraste, bueno, para la próxima decidirás mejor.

Tenés opciones de mejor calidad, a menor precio. No viene armado, pero un TDA2040 o 2050 tienen valores muchísimo mejores de distorsión, del orden del 0,1% a 10W.

El 2050 a 18W tiene 0,1% si no leí mal...

Lo ideal sería que a máxima potencia también tenga esa baja distorsión... Pero son integrados baratos...


----------



## PATEDEFUA (Ene 15, 2017)

Gracias Kebra! Te cuento que compre este ampli, sobredimensionado para la potencia a la que la puedo escuchar (por mis vecinos...jaja) pero ademas la usare con parlantes de 8 ohms a lo sumo a 50 + 50 watts. Asi que dicha distorsión creo que nunca la escuchare. Y si analizas el resto de las especificaciones, notaras que no esta nada mal la relacion costo beneficio, por lo menos para la utilidad que quiero darle. De hecho en realidad lo pagué u$s 9.50 con el envio gratis. Asi que fue demasiada la tentación por probarlo...
Ademas permite regular los db de amplificacion a traves de un par de switchs, con eso controlaria mejor dicha distordión, ademas del control de volumen incorporado.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ene 15, 2017)

Hola Patedefua:
Yo he pedido otro y me ha costado 2 euros menos, aún no lo he recibido, pero he consultado hasta la saciedad sobre él y funciona muy bien; el rendimiento ronda el 90% de eficiencia, así que realiza los cálculos...... Es más que suficiente su rendimiento para "atormentar" unos buenos bafles y a los vecinos.
Te recomiendo leer el datasheet del citado integrado. Yo lo voy a alimentar con 27 voltios en continua y 6 amperios con 30.000 microfaradios de filtrado (voy a atacar bafles de 4 ohmnios de ahí que no quiera "apretarlo" alimentándolo a la máxima tensión preconizada).
Por cierto rondan por eBay y aliexpres una serie de integrados clase d, que me he quedado alucinado:
Compré por 6 euros una etapa de 2X50W (un poco optimista) que alimentada con una fuente conmutada a 13,5V y 4 A, casi me descona los woofers de 6 pulgadas de unos baflles Sony de dos vías y 6 ohmnios de impedancia que tengo, y son unos buenos baffles. Esta etapa se basa en el archiprobado TPA3116 y como muestra es ésta   https://es.aliexpress.com/store/pro..._5&btsid=bd1b0581-2fff-414f-8270-e3b7942d0b1a
Aquí otra "fierecilla" el TDA7492    https://es.aliexpress.com/store/pro..._5&btsid=bd1b0581-2fff-414f-8270-e3b7942d0b1a

Y éste el que yo he pedido y ya han probado mis compañeros    https://es.aliexpress.com/store/pro..._5&btsid=2641bec2-e863-4464-ba7d-4a9d24937d84

Todos ellos los tienes en verión 2.0, 2.1 ó en modo bridge.
Una buena forma de dar uso a las fuentes que tenemos "muertas de risa" como es mi caso.
Un saludo.
P.D.: He puesto algún link errado, amplio y corrijo:

https://es.aliexpress.com/store/pro...el&btsid=25bb8ff6-6a03-409d-8d67-575acf24d373


https://es.aliexpress.com/store/pro..._5&btsid=032cfd01-9e1c-4269-aaa5-d4ad8971c4b2


----------



## Kebra (Ene 15, 2017)

Ahh, pensé que ibas a darle rosca a la potencia... El tema con esas placas pre-armadas como podés ver en el segundo link, es que no están diseñadas de la mejor manera. Si vas a darle uso normal, por los 30W, no creo que tengas problemas. 10 verdes y free shipping, y si, es tentador.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ene 15, 2017)

Kebra dijo:


> Ahh, pensé que ibas a darle rosca a la potencia... El tema con esas placas pre-armadas como podés ver en el segundo link, es que no están diseñadas de la mejor manera. Si vas a darle uso normal, por los 30W, no creo que tengas problemas. 10 verdes y free shipping, y si, es tentador.



No, en absoluto, la ciencia es la ciencia y la potencia la indican las Matemáticas; lo que si te garantizo es que es más que suficiente para ser "popular" entre tus vecinos.... y suenan muy bien, además de tener unos precios increíbles.


----------



## PATEDEFUA (Ene 15, 2017)

Hola Juan Pua! Yo estuve a punto de comprar ese tambien, pero me gusto las opciones de este ampli de entradas RCA y la posibilidad de ajustar la ganancia con switchs. Y las borneras de alimentacio  y salida. De todas formas ambos pintan muy bien y creo que los ampli clase d es lo que se viene...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ene 15, 2017)

Patedefua, he hecho desde los 16 años hasta los 50 que tengo ahora, unas doscientas etapas de potencia.... Nada iguala el placer de realizar el PCB, perforar, soldar, alimentar.....
El problema es que con los años, además de estar agotado y tener poco tiempo libre, me he vuelto práctico ( como decía Victor Hugo " Con la edad se esfuman las pasiones" ) éste es un hobby MUY CARO.
El circuito del TPA3116 montado y traído a mi casa que me ahorro un pastizal de gasolina y tiempo ( entre los compañeros de trabajo ya hemos traído unos 30 ) vale 6 Euros, sólo el Jack de 3,5 mm para PCB, el potenciómetro tándem con switch y los cuatro separadores de PCB (que los venden de 10 en 10 )¡¡¡¡¡¡ valen 12 euros !!!!!.
NO SE dónde ganan dinero (me lo traen a mi casa desde China) van muy bien y son muy laxos con la alimentación (puedes alimentarlos con lo que tengas por casa) por lo que no disfrutar de ellos es perder una oportunidad muy buena.
Un saludo.


----------



## Yairman (Ene 15, 2017)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> No, en absoluto, la ciencia es la ciencia y la potencia la indican las Matemáticas; lo que si te garantizo es que es más que suficiente para ser "popular" entre tus vecinos.... y suenan muy bien, además de tener unos precios increíbles.



Muy cierto lo que dices una amiga que tiene una tienda importadora me ha traído varios TDA7492 con bluetooth y es un sonido muy calidoso



Claro esta no hay como uno construir sus propios amplificadores DIY a nuestro gusto, pero estos módulos son buenos como para PC o algo hogareño sin molestar y claro estar en onda con lo actual.


----------



## Kebra (Ene 15, 2017)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> No, en absoluto, la ciencia es la ciencia y la potencia la indican las Matemáticas; lo que si te garantizo es que es más que suficiente para ser "popular" entre tus vecinos.... y suenan muy bien, además de tener unos precios increíbles.



Lamentablemente no tuve oportunidad de medir uno, así que debo guiarme por lo que otros midieron. Y las mediciones de esa placa (quizá sólo se limite a ese ensamblador) son las que muestran los gráficos. Y no son muy alentadores, si bien se logró mejorarlo con algunas modificaciones. El propio fabricante lo recomienda para "active speakers" y "home audio". Ni por asomo HiFi. Hay una realidad, y es que gratis no hay nada. 

Por otro lado la potencia es lo último que observo en un amplificador de audio. Mi interés es la calidad. Es un hecho que rinden al 90%, si. Pero sacrificando calidad. Prefiero algo que rinda menos, pero mejor. Y si algún fabricante ofrece 90% de rendimiento con una pobre THD < 1% en toda la banda pasante a máxima potencia, soy el primero en comprarlo.

Mi modesto sinto tiene una THD=0.8% en toda la banda pasante a máxima potencia. Es medio pelo...


Reitero, no medí ninguno, y mi oído no está homologado por la ISO o la AES como instrumento de medición de distorsiones, así que aunque lo hubiera escuchado, no podría fiarme de mi subjetiva percepción para afirmar que tan bien o mal suena. Recordemos que hay gente que dice que los valvulares suenan mejor... 

Creo que para cada aplicación hay un amplificador adecuado. Estos chips van bien para parlantes de PC potenciados, tipo Edifier, si acotás su potencia para evitar las bestiales distorsiones que tienen. 

Es una pena, hasta Sony vende equipos con THD 10%... Daría la sensación que estamos involucionando. 

A mi me molesta profundamente que los ofrezcan como 100+100 cuando en realidad son 50+50 los que podés usar con distorsión coherente. Y que hagan la salvedad de decir "puede llegar a 100+100 pero con distorsiones mas grandes que la órbita de Urano". 

Y los gráficos de THD vs potencia del datasheet del TDA curiosamente solo muestran THD en 100Hz y 1KHz. ¿Y el resto de la banda? Encomiéndese al espíritu santo... 

Y donde te muestran toda la banda pasante, curiosamente, la potencia es a 100mW y 1W. 

Yo desde el punto de vista más básico, no puedo confiar en ese integrado, para nada.


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 15, 2017)

Como el compañero Kebra dice,  hoy en dia vienen demasiados equipos de sonido con este tipo de integrado, estoy cansado de cambiarles fuentes y etapas de potencia, no son para el abuso, y en cuanto a distorsión son muy buenos,

http://www.st.com/content/ccc/resou...df/jcr:content/translations/en.CD00244535.pdf

pero lo que si es cierto es que ahorran mucho a los ensambladores en cuanto a fuentes discipadores de calor, etc

Pero es lo que hay.


----------



## Kebra (Ene 16, 2017)

No quiero desvirtuar, pero quisiera mostrar un ejemplo de un integrado de audio muy lindo que venía en los AIWA A-30 del año 1980. 1% THD 20Hz-20KHz.

Fue el primer equipo HiFi que escuché.

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/view/93606/HITACHI/HA1397.html


----------



## PATEDEFUA (Ene 17, 2017)

Agradezco todos los comentarios, pero nadia me contesto la pregunta:

Me faltaría definir que tensión debe entregar el trafo, según calcule con este post:

Va = (34 / 1,4142) + 1,4 = 25,44V

Es correcto este calculo?


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 17, 2017)

Es correcto.
Ok
Dale con confianza


----------



## PATEDEFUA (Ene 17, 2017)

Gracias Nasaserna!!!


----------



## pppppo (Ene 18, 2017)

Le eche el ojo a uno de esos modelos, 2.1, no para casa sino para un amigo que quiere un poco de ruido, y la verdad me ahorraria muchoooo trabajo y $$$$, con que rinda la mitad seria mas que satisfactorio.
Empezaste con el proyecto para 2017 y me parece que me diste una buena opcion para ahorrarme trabajo, .
Crucial va a ser la eleccion de los parlantes, la caja y los divisores, va a haber tiempo para bailar y leer.


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 18, 2017)

pppppo dijo:


> Le eche el ojo a uno de esos modelos, 2.1, no para casa sino para un amigo que quiere un poco de ruido, y la verdad me ahorraria muchoooo trabajo y $$$$, con que rinda la mitad seria mas que satisfactorio.
> Empezaste con el proyecto para 2017 y me parece que me diste una buena opcion para ahorrarme trabajo, .
> Crucial va a ser la eleccion de los parlantes, la caja y los divisores, va a haber tiempo para bailar y leer.



por aquí un compañero montó el mismo o parecido
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1147709/ _Guardar​


----------



## pandacba (Ene 19, 2017)

La hoja de datos la leyeron??? le han puesto disipador??????? un 10% (demasiado optimista!!) en 100W+100W son simplemente 20W de potencia disipada al aire, con un soldador de esa potencia se derrite estaño, nada se debe utilzar al máximo pues bien dice 100W en BTL x canal eso implica 4 amplificadores de 25W y esta especificado para una carga de 6 ohms y de 80w+80w sobre 8 ohms con 10% de THD
Si se utilza en el rango 30W a 8 ohms seguro que la THD a de ser mucho menor
un ampli de 100W no es para utilzarlo todo el tiempo al máximo o cuando tienen un vehiculo que da 220 Kph máximo conducen todo el tiempo a esa velocidad???

Es intersante pero lean la hoja de datos del CI


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 19, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> La hoja de datos la leyeron??? le han puesto disipador??????? un 10% (demasiado optimista!!) en 100W+100W son simplemente 20W de potencia disipada al aire, con un soldador de esa potencia se derrite estaño, nada se debe utilzar al máximo pues bien dice 100W en BTL x canal eso implica 4 amplificadores de 25W y esta especificado para una carga de 6 ohms y de 80w+80w sobre 8 ohms con 10% de THD
> Si se utilza en el rango 30W a 8 ohms seguro que la THD a de ser mucho menor
> un ampli de 100W no es para utilzarlo todo el tiempo al máximo o cuando tienen un vehiculo que da 220 Kph máximo conducen todo el tiempo a esa velocidad???
> 
> Es intersante pero lean la hoja de datos del CI



Tienes razón, , aunque hice  unos amplificadorcitos hace veinte y pico de años que practicamente los estan tratando de asesinar y no han podido, los del burdel ya estan perdiendo los oidos, mejor dicho perdiendo la batalla, claro que son AB y sendos discipadores de calor y aire forzado y plagado de bichos. obvio que no tienen un 90% de eficiencia, a lo sumo 70%(optimista).
obvio que la distorción menos de 1%
 Yo aún uso varios de ellos, pesan una barbaridad, unas van por otras.
Este amplificador sin caer en los extremos, es un amplificador al que no se puede exigir dos cosas
1, Fidelidad alta
2. Duración a condiciones extremas
pero no deja de ser una opción rápida y económica donde no se exigen estas 2 cosasGuardar​


----------



## svartahrid (Feb 2, 2017)

Kebra dijo:


> Desde mi subjetivo punto de vista, la única razón para utilizar ese integrado sería el precio y un desinterés absoluto por la calidad de sonido. 10% de THD... Yo leo eso y no pierdo tiempo en leer mas nada sobre ese integrado. Yo, que soy un loco.
> 
> Si ya lo compraste, bueno, para la próxima decidirás mejor.
> 
> ...



 Nada pueden hacer esos viejos dinosaurios obsoletos como el tda20XX contra estos nuevos titanes tecnologicos clase D como el TDA7498E, TPA3116 desempeñandose en muy buenas potencias. 

Es verdad que distorcionan un poco pero eso solamente en sus maximos umbrales, lo cual son tremendas burradas de potencia para el tamaño de circuito integrado, y no solo eso, si no que apenas y si necesitan de una "uñita" de disipador porque ni calientan, en cambio  el tda2040, ese si ta bueno para calentar tamales.

Mira la siguiente grafica del TDA7498E, puedes tener una calidad audiofila en una considerable gran potencia, cosa que los viejitos TDA solamente podrian soñar. 

Hace poco tuve la oportunidad de probar una tarjeta barata de 10 dolares con un tpa3116, de no creerse la calidad y potencia que se manejan estos bichitos, es como que no se corresponde a su tamaño y numero de componentes, pensar que unos años atras, tener tal potencia y calidad de sonido significaba invertir unos cuantos cientos de dolares o mas y todo metido dentro de una caja del tamaño de un betamax, cuando estas nuevas tarjetas baratas apenas si ocupan unos cuantos centimetros de longitud.


----------



## Kebra (Feb 2, 2017)

svartahrid dijo:


> Mira la siguiente grafica del TDA7498E, puedes tener una calidad audiofila en una considerable gran potencia, cosa que los viejitos TDA solamente podrian soñar.



Curiosamente en ningún lado está la *THD en TODA LA BANDA PASANTE.* 

Curiosamente donde indica THD VS Frec., *NO ESTÁ INDICADA LA POTENCIA!.*

Conclusión: es para quienes no les interesa el audio, o no saben leer un gráfico.


----------



## PATEDEFUA (Feb 3, 2017)

Kebra dijo:


> Conclusión: es para quienes no les interesa el audio, o no saben leer un gráfico.



Pues el audio me interesa, pero como dije, el precio y la curiosidad me tentaron.
Cuando me llegue y lo pruebe daré mi opinión al respecto, igual mi intención es no superar los 50+50w. 

Con lo cual ESPERO que se porte bien...

Seguiremos informando...


----------



## puroh (Feb 6, 2017)

Kebra dijo:


> Curiosamente en ningún lado está la *THD en TODA LA BANDA PASANTE.*
> 
> Curiosamente donde indica THD VS Frec., *NO ESTÁ INDICADA LA POTENCIA!.*
> 
> Conclusión: es para quienes no les interesa el audio, o no saben leer un gráfico.



hola, revisando el datasheet del TPA3116 a mi parecer no esta mal, en el rango de frecuencias permanece por debajo de 1% de THD, yo lo compraria sin remordimiento.

link


----------



## Kebra (Feb 6, 2017)

PATEDEFUA dijo:


> Pues el audio me interesa, pero como dije, el precio y la curiosidad me tentaron.
> Cuando me llegue y lo pruebe daré mi opinión al respecto, igual mi intención es no superar los 50+50w.
> 
> Con lo cual ESPERO que se porte bien...
> ...



Pero el tuyo no es el xxxxxE, en la hoja de datos del tuyo SI está mas "honesta" la curva.





puroh dijo:


> hola, revisando el datasheet del TPA3116 a mi parecer no esta mal, en el rango de frecuencias permanece por debajo de 1% de THD, yo lo compraria sin remordimiento.
> 
> link



Fijate el datasheet, la fig. 10 es la que importa. A los 30W se va a las nubes la THD. 

De cualquier manera, si es barato, para hacer un 25+25 andaría bien... En un gabinete minimalista, como los micro sistemas de principios de los 80, puede ser.


----------



## PATEDEFUA (Abr 9, 2018)

Les debía la respuesta, el amplificador anda EXCELENTE!!!!
Suenan muy bien estos bichitos! Tengo que utilizarlo a un tercio de la potencia que entrega porque sino me descona los parlantes...
De paso mando fotos de los bafles que armé, que suenan muy bien también 
El ampli esta "escondido" detrás de la lampara azul, hay una radio vintage, y dentro tiene la ultima tecnología clase D


----------



## srt83 (Ago 7, 2018)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Por cierto rondan por eBay y aliexpres una serie de integrados clase d, que me he quedado alucinado:
> Compré por 6 euros una etapa de 2X50W (un poco optimista) que alimentada con una fuente conmutada a 13,5V y 4 A, casi me descona los woofers de 6 pulgadas de unos baflles Sony de dos vías y 6 ohmnios de impedancia que tengo, y son unos buenos baffles. Esta etapa se basa en el archiprobado TPA3116



Hola compañeros, no he podido resistirme a comentar mi experiencia, todas de aliexpress. Primero compré una placa con el TDA7850, buena calidad y potencia, pero los graves no igualan a la autoradio Alpine Ute-92bt. Después compré el TDA7388, grata sorpresa y mucho mejor las bajas frecuencias, eso si, se calienta de lo lindo. Y recientemente compré una con el TPA3116, mi primera incursión en la clase D. Para que sonara "bien" tuve que anular el TL074 y conectar directamente a la entrada de los capacitores de 1uf. Muy potente y el que mayor detalle ofrece debido a que prácticamente no hay crosstalk ya que un ampli es para el izq. y otro para el dcho. El inconveniente viene otra vez de los graves, es como si cortara a 100hz o más alto, igual que el 7850.

He leído buenas opiniones, he incluso visto que se utiliza para subwoofers. Viene con 36db de ganancia, con las resistencias lo puedo poner a 26 para igualar a la autoradio. La salida de señal la estoy obteniendo directamente del ic dsp del alpine, comprobado que ofrece mejor calidad que el previo. Es normal estas diferencias entre integrados?

Aliexpress.com: Comprar Aiyima tpa3116 de doble canal estéreo de alta potencia digital alimentación Amplificadores tablero tpa3116d2 Amplificadores 2*120 W amplificador DIY de amplificador diy fiable proveedores en AiyimaTechnology Store

Saludos.


----------



## jorger (Ago 7, 2018)

srt83 dijo:


> Hola compañeros, no he podido resistirme a comentar mi experiencia, todas de aliexpress. Primero compré una placa con el TDA7850, buena calidad y potencia, pero los graves no igualan a la autoradio Alpine Ute-92bt. Después compré el TDA7388, grata sorpresa y mucho mejor las bajas frecuencias, eso si, se calienta de lo lindo. Y recientemente compré una con el TPA3116, mi primera incursión en la clase D. Para que sonara "bien" tuve que anular el TL074 y conectar directamente a la entrada de los capacitores de 1uf. Muy potente y el que mayor detalle ofrece debido a que prácticamente no hay crosstalk ya que un ampli es para el izq. y otro para el dcho. El inconveniente viene otra vez de los graves, es como si cortara a 100hz o más alto, igual que el 7850.
> 
> He leído buenas opiniones, he incluso visto que se utiliza para subwoofers. Viene con 36db de ganancia, con las resistencias lo puedo poner a 26 para igualar a la autoradio. La salida de señal la estoy obteniendo directamente del ic dsp del alpine, comprobado que ofrece mejor calidad que el previo. Es normal estas diferencias entre integrados?
> 
> ...


Hola, cómo sonaba antes de anular el TL? Simple curiosidad.
Te comento, sobre la respuesta en frecuencia parece que es algo más habitual de lo que pensaba. Efectivamente cortan sobre los 150-200Hz sin motivo aparente, ya me pasó con un PAM8403 de los actuales, no daba nada de graves. Lo pude comparar con otro de los viejitos (que compré en 2013) y la diferencia era una barbaridad. Ya lo comenté en el foro. Lamentablemente los PAM8403 que NO están limitados en respuesta, son difíciles de conseguir al menos en Ebay. La diferencia estaba en el valor de los condensadores de desacople de entrada de señal (y bueno, ligeras diferencias en el layout del pcb que no llegué a explicar, aunque se aprecia en las fotos que subí en aquel post).
Un saludo.


----------



## srt83 (Ago 11, 2018)

jorger dijo:


> Hola, cómo sonaba antes de anular el TL? Simple curiosidad.


Hola, sonaba como un auténtico filtro paso alto activo, prácticamente sonaban los tweeters solamente. 

He probado a cambiar los capacitores de entrada por unos Philips de 0.1uF, mismo nivel de graves. Viendo el datasheet, en la figura 19 los capacitores empleados son de 1nF . Seguiré probando, bajando la ganancia a 26dB. La calidad de sonido es muy buena, pero sin graves es como si le faltara "pasión".


----------



## jorger (Ago 12, 2018)

srt83 dijo:


> Hola, sonaba como un auténtico filtro paso alto activo, prácticamente sonaban los tweeters solamente.
> 
> He probado a cambiar los capacitores de entrada por unos Philips de 0.1uF, mismo nivel de graves. Viendo el datasheet, en la figura 19 los capacitores empleados son de 1nF . Seguiré probando, bajando la ganancia a 26dB. La calidad de sonido es muy buena, pero sin graves es como si le faltara "pasión".


Y, como los vendedores dan tantos detalles sobre la configuración del amplificador que están vendiendo, luego nos toca saber qué es lo que esta pasando y corregirlo por nuestros propios medios cuando lo probamos y algo no anda bien 
Ojo, no solo los condensadores afectan, pero el caso que te comenté del PAM8403, puse unos de 1uF electrolíticos (como pude, porque espacio precisamente no hay) y ahí ya reproduciían todo el rango audible.


----------



## srt83 (Ago 26, 2018)

jorger dijo:


> puse unos de 1uF electrolíticos (como pude, porque espacio precisamente no hay) y ahí ya reproduciían todo el rango audible.


Pues resulta que el error fue mío... ya que tomé la señal de la salida de los electrolíticos del autoradio, y al colocar yo en serie  a la entrada del ampli, me producía el filtro paso alto. El que suena realmente impresionante y con todo el rango es el TDA7850, con unos graves profundos y potente. En el datasheet menciona "HI-FI class distortion", muy buena calidad. El tpa3116 tiene muchos pops al encender y apagar, mejor lo dejo para algo doméstico con una buena fuente de alimentación.
Saludos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 27, 2018)

El TPA3116 del que he comprado en chinalandia unos 15, lleva anti pop de encendido y apagado.... desconozco si el fabricante al que le compras , en su diseño NO ha implantado el anti pop, pero en los 15 de todo tipo (2.1, estéreo y estéreo bridge) que yo he comprado NO HACE NI UN RUIDO NI EN LA CONEXIÓN NI AL APAGARLO, si que es cierto que en uno de ellos que llevaba DOS TPA en bridge, uno para cada canal, había un hum de fondo, sólo apreciable sin volumen, pero dado que sacaba una burrada de watios lo usa mi sobrino para escuchar House con unos baffes de 12 pulgadas coaxiales de Beyma y pega unos castañazos que te caes de la silla por 15 euros.
Un saludo.


----------



## txoptxop (May 11, 2020)

Refloto el hilo, para una pregunta sencilla (creo).
He comprado una placa con TDA7498E  roja bastante barata (está en camino desde China), ¿supone algún problema funcionar con el en modo BTL usando solo uno de los canales con un subwoofer de 8 Ohm 60 Wrms y el otro canal sin nada conectado?

Veo en la hoja de características que tiene un boton MODE para ponerlo en estero o en mono, ¿esto se refiere a usar solo un canal o simplemente que tienes los 2 canales igual (entiendo que es eso)?

Quiero tenerlo así porque también lo usare tambien para ocasionalmente alimentar en 2 bafles de 6 Ohm 55 Wrms.

Si hay problema lo que le haré será poner una plaquita con unos jumpers cableados para poder cambiar de BTL a PBTL (si veo que no es peligroso p*or*q*ue* si está hecho para puentearlo así por algo será).

Gracias


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 11, 2020)

Si ponés algún dato de la placa que compraste alguien te va a poder ayudar, sinó ni esperes respuestas.

Mas allá de eso, Stereo es dos canales separados, mono es ambos canales reproduciendo lo mismo (o sólo uno funcionando) y BTL es usar un canal para amplificar el semiciclo positivo y el otro canal para el negativo, por lo cual es MONO y usa ambos canales.


----------



## txoptxop (May 11, 2020)

gracias. 
La placa es esta:








						TDA7498 2X160W Estéreo BTL 220W Mono Amplificador de potencia digital de alta potencia placa  | eBay
					

Las mejores ofertas para TDA7498 2X160W Estéreo BTL 220W Mono Amplificador de potencia digital de alta potencia placa están en eBay ✓ Compara precios y características de productos nuevos y usados ✓ Muchos artículos con envío gratis!



					www.ebay.es


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 11, 2020)

txoptxop dijo:


> He comprado una placa con TDA7498E  roja bastante barata(está en camino desde China), ¿supone algún problema funcionar con el en modo BTL usando solo uno de los canales con un subwoofer de 8Ohm 60Wrms y el otro canal sin nada conectado?


Aparentemente el modo mono es el BTL, el audio entrará por un canal (habitualmente el izquierdo) y probablemente el parlante (sólo uno...) se conecte a los dos bornes de salida positivos o negativos.
En el link que pusiste no hay mucha info, sólo :
Support BTL mode ( J1, J2, J3, J4 on the back of amplifier board should be shorted), 36V 3ohm for single channel with 220W output 

Hasta que no lo tengas en la mano no vas a saber cómo va conectado, pero acordate que en BTL usás ambos canales en modo puente, lo que contesta tu pregunta inicial.


----------



## txoptxop (May 11, 2020)

Muchas gracias
Ésta es la hoja de características, q*ue* igual lo he entendido mal, pero parece q*ue* el btl es el modo 2 canales (sera q*ue* cada canal está en puente por dentro) y pbtl es c*uan*do se usa un solo canal y baja impedancia
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...IQFnoECAMQAA&usg=AOvVaw1j9Svk3QECfoxGYhveXlwf[/URL]

Mi duda es si un amplificador de éstos se podrá dejar en btl solo usando un canal o hay q*ue* tocar algo mas.


----------



## txoptxop (May 12, 2020)

M*e* he liado con lo de PBTL..era de las hoja de características de otro chip,, perdonen la confusión.
Mi comentario anterior no vale, salvoá el link de la hoja de características que si es correcta..

Entonces, la pregunta es: ¿ en modo estero pasará algo si se deja un canal sin nada conectado?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2020)

Página 7 de 17 : https://www.st.com/resource/en/datasheet/tda7498e.pdf


----------



## srt83 (Nov 1, 2022)

Muy buenas, después de unos años con el tpa3116d2 guardado, lo he sacado, ajustada la ganancia a 20db, potenciómetro a la entrada de 50k y fuente de alimentación conmutada de 24v 5A. Conectado a Wharfedale diamond 10.2. El sonido es impresionante, incluso revela más detalles que las etapas Rotel que he venido usando hasta ahora. Por ejemplo, escuchando los conciertos de la mdr klassik, se percibe más nítidamente los sonidos no deseados que captan los micrófonos (paso de hoja de partitura, respiraciones en instrumentos de viento, movimientos de sillas, alguien que tose...)

La mala experiencia en el car audio radica en que se formaba un filtro paso alto en algún punto de la señal, los graves ahora hacen temblar el piso.
Los pops eran producidos por las baterías de condensadores al descargarse lentamente, solucionado al dejar uno solo de 470µF rubycon, mejor que cheng.

Definitivamente me parece que la clase d es un paso adelante con respecto a la ab. Cuando leo comentarios acerca del THD "alto" de estos amplificadores, me echo a reír. O sea, se venden amplificadores a válvulas con distorsiones superiores al 1% por 4000€/$ y los consideran high end. Pienso que todo lo que esté por debajo del 1% en el rango audible, se puede considerar alta fidelidad. Viendo las hojas de datos del tda7498e y 8954 también, deberían tener muy buena calidad. La cuestión es poner un amplificador que vaya suelto de potencia con los parlantes, ya que al saturarlo es cuando sube la distorsión.

En mi experiencia por lo menos, he comprobado que la señal de audio entre menos componentes activos o pasivos atraviese, mejor. Por eso suenan tan bien estas placas con integrados.


----------



## unmonje (Nov 1, 2022)

srt83 dijo:


> Muy buenas, después de unos años con el tpa3116d2 guardado, lo he sacado, ajustada la ganancia a 20db, potenciómetro a la entrada de 50k y fuente de alimentación conmutada de 24v 5A. Conectado a Wharfedale diamond 10.2. El sonido es impresionante, incluso revela más detalles que las etapas Rotel que he venido usando hasta ahora. Por ejemplo, escuchando los conciertos de la mdr klassik, se percibe más nítidamente los sonidos no deseados que captan los micrófonos (paso de hoja de partitura, respiraciones en instrumentos de viento, movimientos de sillas, alguien que tose...)
> 
> La mala experiencia en el car audio radica en que se formaba un filtro paso alto en algún punto de la señal, los graves ahora hacen temblar el piso.
> Los pops eran producidos por las baterías de condensadores al descargarse lentamente, solucionado al dejar uno solo de 470µF rubycon, mejor que cheng.
> ...


Estaría bueno que, nos comentes  e ilustres  aquí , como has ajustado la ganacia a 20db en el 3116d2 , gracias desde ya.


----------



## tinchowr (Nov 1, 2022)

srt83 dijo:


> Muy buenas, después de unos años con el tpa3116d2 guardado, lo he sacado, ajustada la ganancia a 20db, potenciómetro a la entrada de 50k y fuente de alimentación conmutada de 24v 5A. Conectado a Wharfedale diamond 10.2. El sonido es impresionante, incluso revela más detalles que las etapas Rotel que he venido usando hasta ahora. Por ejemplo, escuchando los conciertos de la mdr klassik, se percibe más nítidamente los sonidos no deseados que captan los micrófonos (paso de hoja de partitura, respiraciones en instrumentos de viento, movimientos de sillas, alguien que tose...)
> 
> La mala experiencia en el car audio radica en que se formaba un filtro paso alto en algún punto de la señal, los graves ahora hacen temblar el piso.
> Los pops eran producidos por las baterías de condensadores al descargarse lentamente, solucionado al dejar uno solo de 470µF rubycon, mejor que cheng.
> ...


Estoy interesado en que desarrolles un poco mas esto! Lo usaste como amplificador full range? Pense que era una buena opcion para amplificador de subwoofer!


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 1, 2022)

Por favor, en este post se habla de un "*TDA7498*", para hablar del "*TPA3116D*" ya existe un excelente tema, del cuál se hizo una mejora en la etapa de entrada... Analizando amplificador con TPA3116 2D en placa XH-M543

La próxima primero busquen un tema similar, y no publicar en el primero que aparece


----------

